#   >  1 8.3
.   1 8.3  .   .  9   .    :       0  20%,        .    4%   .       ,       ,         20%   ,        .         (       ) .        ( 4%   )    .

----------

( 1,  2),      ,    .    ,

----------

-  ""   .

----------


## VLDMR

,    ,      .  .
 ,    ,    .   ( ).  .
  .

----------

